# VirtualBox: getting g_vfs_done() error = 11



## msteiner (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi,

*I*'m running a FreeBSD System (9.2-RELEASE) under Oracle VirtualBox. So far so good. *I* tried to import a 1.4 GB MySQL dump into my MySQL Database (5.4.23) and am getting messages like these


```
Dec 17 17:03:02 ms-devel kernel: g_vfs_done():ada0p2[WRITE(offset=20798996480, length=32768)]error = 11
Dec 17 17:07:57 ms-devel kernel: g_vfs_done():ada0p2[WRITE(offset=20799062016, length=32768)]error = 11
Dec 17 17:07:57 ms-devel kernel: g_vfs_done():ada0p2[WRITE(offset=20798963712, length=32768)]error = 11
Dec 17 17:07:57 ms-devel kernel: g_vfs_done():ada0p2[WRITE(offset=20798930944, length=32768)]error = 11
Dec 17 17:07:57 ms-devel kernel: g_vfs_done():ada0p2[WRITE(offset=20799094784, length=98304)]error = 11
Dec 17 17:07:57 ms-devel kernel: g_vfs_done():ada0p2[WRITE(offset=20799356928, length=32768)]error = 11
Dec 17 17:07:57 ms-devel kernel: g_vfs_done():ada0p2[WRITE(offset=20799324160, length=32768)]error = 11
Dec 17 17:07:57 ms-devel kernel: g_vfs_done():ada0p2[WRITE(offset=20799291392, length=32768)]error = 11
Dec 17 17:07:57 ms-devel kernel: g_vfs_done():ada0p2[WRITE(offset=20799225856, length=32768)]error = 11
Dec 17 17:07:57 ms-devel kernel: g_vfs_done():ada0p2[WRITE(offset=20799389696, length=131072)]error = 11
Dec 17 17:07:57 ms-devel kernel: g_vfs_done():ada0p2[WRITE(offset=20799520768, length=32768)]error = 11
Dec 17 17:07:57 ms-devel kernel: g_vfs_done():ada0p2[WRITE(offset=20799619072, length=32768)]error = 11
Dec 17 17:07:57 ms-devel kernel: g_vfs_done():ada0p2[WRITE(offset=20799553536, length=32768)]error = 11
Dec 17 17:07:57 ms-devel kernel: g_vfs_done():ada0p2[WRITE(offset=20799717376, length=131072)]error = 11
```

Needless to say that the server nearly freezes and it takes a few minutes until the systems stabilizes again, but this is no condition to work with this system. I thought this problem was caused by the fact that *I* resized the VirtualBox Image afterwards and growed the filesystem, but *I* dumped/restored the filesystem to a fresh VirtualBox Image and still got the same problem.

As far as *I* can see, the logs from VirtualBox don't report a problem.


----------



## kclark (Jan 1, 2014)

What is the host system?  If you're running FreeBSD in a VirtualBox on a FreeBSD host why not use a jail?


----------



## msteiner (Jan 2, 2014)

Host system is a Windows 7 Professional.


----------

